
Python as a DSL (2017) - kawera
https://enotuniq.org/python_as_a_dsl.html
======
dozzie
> In this post, we will show examples of Python as a Domain Specific Language
> (or DSL) and explain how to do it well --and how to avoid doing it badly.

Step one: define a language that is specific to some domain.

Step two: write in Python a parser for that language.

If you use Python directly, you don't have domain specific _language_ , you
have a general purpose language with some weirdly structured API. You get all
the things that make a general purpose language a bad match for the uses where
a proper DSL would shine.

